# Your favorite interesting and amazing structures



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Post the best and most interesting structures and geometry you have seen! Not necessarily an actual building.

Some examples:

*Eiffel Tower:*










*Calatrava's new Dubai project:*










*AcerloMittal Orbit Tower:*










*Metropol Parasol:*










*Unicredit Pavillion:*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The famous *Eiffel Tower*:
















^^

On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*WOMEN’S BRIDGE – BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*COLOSSEUM - ROME*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

tokyo sky tree








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718&highlight=tehran&page=501


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

The Hive by Wolfgang buttress

Wolfgang-Buttres-Uk-Pavilion-156-000 by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

The Ring of Life, Fushun

Arch2O-Ring-of-Life by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

Olympic Park Observation tower, Beijing

15113036043_3db68ecaff_h by afiq nadzir, on Flickr



13560719384_3c747ecf67_o by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this one :cheers:


DarJoLe said:


> Bjarke Ingel's Serpentine Pavilion, London, June 2016.
> 
> Bjarke Ingel's Serpentine Pavilion, London, June 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this one in tehran :cheers:


alitezar said:


> Amazingly cool, Barin hotel in Tehran's Shemshak Ski resort
> 
> Pix from Iran Architects page


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these balconies :cheers:


ton63 said:


> http://sknovgorod.ru/news/news_90.html


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this petroil platform, norway :cheers:


IgoryokOmsk said:


> Строительство юбки основания в доке.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The hotel in Tehran is incredible. Must be one of the only examples of organic architecture over two floors.

The platform in Norway is pretty neat too.

Expo 70, Osaka, Japan

















































































The only surviving structure: Tower of the Sun


----------



## firesteve (Mar 17, 2016)

Eiffel Tower the best!


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The Space Needle, Seattle, Washington.

Space Needle by Gus Benson, on Flickr


Space Needle Seattle by Stefan Bock, on Flickr

Space Needle by Gabor Hajdufi, on Flickr

Space Needle Sunrise by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr

Space Needle by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Space Needle at night by Eddy Abbott, on Flickr

Space Needle by Long B. Nguyen, on Flickr


The view is quite amazing.

Space Needle Sunset in Seattle by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It's a masterpiece. One of the most beautiful towers.^


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree, it complements the skyline so nicely, a prime example of how one single tower could make the skyline better.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Lucky Knot, Changsha, China (2016)
Architects: NEXT Architects


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wow....awesome thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like this one: Riga radio and tv tower 








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riga_Radio_and_TV_Tower


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

pedestrian roller coaster in germany








http://www.amusingplanet.com/2011/11/pedestrian-roller-coaster-in-germany.html


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thinnest observation tower in brighton england 162meters 


























http://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/08/worlds-thinnest-observation-tower-i360.html


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

saar polygon monument in germany


























http://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/10/saar-polygon-monument-to-coal-mining-in.html


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

in 1972, one B-52 was knocked out of the sky on Hanoi, Vietnam
they had an idea to make a monument 








http://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/10/the-wrecked-bomber-of-huu-tiep-lake.html


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the intention was to build a restaurant and a pub but after their failures the future is uncertain








http://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/07/bierpinsel-berlins-beer-brush-building.html


----------

